# Under The Boardwalk



## CaboWabo (Jan 22, 2014)

Under the Daytona Beach Boardwalk
Tried Vip methods of selective color adjustment not sure if it worked but trying something :}


----------



## BrandonSCMedia (Jan 22, 2014)

Good photo IMO..I love water reflections


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the detail of the pier you were able to capture! Te coloring is 'a little' much for me, but that's me.
am trying the free trial version of Photomatix, and am getting the same ghosting that you are (around pier) or is that the sun?
Nancy


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 23, 2014)

The green hue is kind of throwing me off, is it like that for real, or is that something in the process? If in the process, I'd try and pull it out a little.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the image, but the PP is throwing me off. I would do a clean edit on this one.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the comments I am always willing to learn


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm diggin' everything about this but the sky, and that's a deal killer for me...


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you help me fix the sky I am always willing to learn to get better


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't change a thing. Sure it is surreal but I just love the colors.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 25, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Can you help me fix the sky I am always willing to learn to get better





Rick50 said:


> I wouldn't change a thing. Sure it is surreal but I just love the colors.



And there's the thing: It might not need fixing. Me liking it or not liking it runs a distant second to whether or not you, the photographer, likes it.

For me, I would dial back the saturation in the sky first...


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 31, 2014)

I like warm colors over cold colors not sure why just do. 

In this case I do like it! If it was taken recently I really get the vibe of Winter Ocean Scene in the early morning. It makes feel like grabbing a jacket.


I like it and the best thing is you are taking bits and pieces of what you do and what others do and running with it. NOT everything has to be REALISTIC&#8230;can't we sometimes live in a world with no rules? Thats the best thing with photography is you can push and change and alter the mood with color&#8230;.

Keep doing your thing!


----------



## CaboWabo (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks vip just trying to do my thing and learn from others and even if its wrong try


----------



## twinrivers19 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like it the way it is, myself. I like the surreal look here.


----------

